# Loud Clicking Noise Coming From Engine



## cjo14 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey everyone! I just purchased a 2018 hatchback Cruze and I am absolutely loving it! I've noticed that after my car has been running for a little bit, there is a loud clicking noise that comes from the lower part of the engine bay. I can't hear it unless I stop and roll down my window but then its pretty loud. It continues to click after I shut off the car for a few minutes before stopping. It wasn't doing this when I purchased the vehicle a month ago and I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the cold weather my area has been having the last few weeks.

It sounds kind of like the metal parts cooling off after use but what makes me wonder about that is the fact that I can hear the noise when the car is running. The car drives great and has about 34K miles on it. No dash lights are on and besides the clicking, nothing seems to be wrong. The previous owner did all maintenance through the dealership they bought it from and kept up on it faithfully. Is this something I should be worried about? Here is a video I found on YouTube of what it sounds like but I could never find a solution to this person's video:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You would want to take it back to a GM Dealer for possible warranty coverage. New Car Limited coverage runs for 3 years or 36000 miles with the powertrain warranty 5 years/60K


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

To me, it sounds like it’s just water (condensation from the combustion process etc) in or on your exhaust. Definitely would have the dealer check it out though, my 17 Cruze does the same thing but I’m not concerned about it enough to bring it in. Runs like an ox


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Are you hearing the catalytic converter fire maybe? (that's more of a clinking noise)

I've never heard of water from the combination process making noise???


----------

